# Kiwi & Blue (Ongoing Picture Thread)



## Kaoss89 (Nov 21, 2020)

these birds are so entertaining and enjoyable.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm making your thread into an "ongoing" picture thread. This way all your pictures can be in one place rather than having multiple picture threads over time.

Your budgies are adorable. What happened to Sapphire and Zazu -- do you still have them; as well?*


----------



## Lexmacelade (Sep 14, 2017)

They are so cute, birds are really entertaining


----------

